# CPT 96375 with modifier 76



## SUMMER.CHAMBERS (Jan 22, 2014)

I am receiving an error on a claim for CPT 96375 stating it needs  modifier 76. There are 3 units being charged. I have never been asked to append this modifier before on an injection/infusion code and I am unsure whether or not this modifier is appropriate. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance.

Summer Chambers, CPC-H


----------



## salCCS (Feb 26, 2014)

I use modifier 59 if its not part of another procedure.


----------

